# K-drill



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I think at $239 I'll just keep my lazer & 20 dollar drill adapter, it's faster than my gas auger


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been running the 6" Mora paired with a Ryobi for 3 years without any issues. 
This past xmas I got the Milwaukee Fuel for xmas and I bought the Mora 8" for $42 from Walmart (free shipping to store). We haven't had a lot of ice in my video we only had around 6" but on the bay and Wixom I was having no problems in 10" on 1 battery all weekend punching 30holes with battery life showing 3/4 full after the weekend. My Z71 10" Eskimo continues to set in the barn. Here is a short video I did at the mouth of the river. With the Mora DO NOT RE-DRILL OLD HOLES....always new. If you like to RE-DRILL old holes buy the k-drill w/chipper blades.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I ended up buying the 8" K-drill and got to put it through a pretty good test today. I was on Houghton lake, started out fishing around 9:00am, after a flat tire on the way up, and fished until 6pm. Couldn't tell you how many holes exactly that I drilled (60+) but there was 5 of us and that auger drilled 75% of them, ice was 12"+ and it only used a battery and a 1/4 of another one. This auger is amazing to use. No catching or binding at any point of drilling and the bottom few inches of ice just blows apart effortlessly. I could drill holes one handed. If anyone is considering buying one I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I ended up buying the 8" K-drill and got to put it through a pretty good test today. I was on Houghton lake, started out fishing around 9:00am, after a flat tire on the way up, and fished until 6pm. Couldn't tell you how many holes exactly that I drilled (60+) but there was 5 of us and that auger drilled 75% of them, ice was 12"+ and it only used a battery and a 1/4 of another one. This auger is amazing to use. No catching or binding at any point of drilling and the bottom few inches of ice just blows apart effortlessly. I could drill holes one handed. If anyone is considering buying one I would definitely recommend it.


Dido on that!
I have the 6 inch. 
I also have a Laser Gas 8inch and just sold my 2yr old 8 inch Ion. Both of these are great augers, but this K-drill with my Milwaukee drill are just so light weight and smooth.
Only auger I take 100% of the time! If I had the 8 inch I would never need to bring a different auger.


----------

